# Relationship milestone



## love2482 (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't really know if this falls under advice, but I definately would like to hear what y'all think about this situation.

So last night my boyfriend gave me the key to his apartment. It was very unexpected, but I was flattered. THEN he quickly followed with "Don't over think it..." WHAT?!?! I always thought that the "giving you a key" thing was a pretty big step in a relationship? I like to call stuff like that "relationship milestones" and I was wondering if y'all would consider it one. Another wierd thing is we haven't even said "I love you"...although he does kind of hint around it, but I'm not the type of person to throw that around.

What do you think? Is that kind of strange, or normal?? Maybe he is just doing the "guy" thing and not act like it is a big deal, although it is...???


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 14, 2007)

in my opinion, it is a pretty big deal but it sounds like he's kind of embarrassed that he wanted to give it to you.

I'd just take it at face value and don't push him to explain since I'm getting he'll get defensive, LOL


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 14, 2007)

i think guys freak out so maybe he had the best in mind but to coverup for being so vulnerable, he used a quick escape. Whenever i talk about babies with my bf, i am usually the one with the cover up after talk. I usually go "don't worry, i don't want your babies" and then HE gets offended. I really do want his babies but because i dont want him to freak out i immediately say something to..cover up..

HTH


----------



## Manda (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't really think it's that big of a deal or a relationship milestone. I gave my bf a key to our gate (it's my parents house so I don't just want to give him the keys to the house, plus we have 3 keys to get in, we're paranoid peoples lol) but he does get a gate key so when he leaves I can make him close it and lock it. He gave me a key to his house because sometimes he takes a nap in the afternoon and will sleep through anything and everything so he doesn't want me to be stranded outside.

Sooo, I think that him giving it to you just means he trusts you to be in his place when he's not there, and is comfortable with you being there when he's not. Like with me and my bf, it's probably more out of necessity and makes things easier than a milestone. I also think when he says to not overthink it that he doesn't want you to get the idea that he wants you to move in, which would be a milestone.


----------



## andrea90 (Nov 15, 2007)

I would say its a big deal, but then I am very into personal space and would have to really trust a person to allow them free access to my house.


----------



## farris2 (Nov 15, 2007)

I agree with Rosie on this one.


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 15, 2007)

It was nice he gave you his apartment key but I don't like what he prefaced it with. Commitment issues,perhaps?


----------



## Solimar (Nov 15, 2007)

I think it is a pretty big deal, but he was just nervous is all.


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeah maybe he gave you the key and got nervous. It seems like he might have felt that you were surprised and maybe didnt want you to freakout about moving to the next step. Anyways congrats!


----------



## Victoria Anne (Nov 15, 2007)

I would concider it a milestone even but the fact that he stated "don't over think it " conerns me , it is either he was embarrassed or there may be some underlying commitment issues at play . I would not press him , let it play out and see how it goes. I must say congratulations though , I hope it will turn out to be a move towards a more committed relationship.


----------



## Nick007 (Nov 15, 2007)

How long have ya'll been dating? It shows that he trusts you and you can trust him.


----------



## love2482 (Nov 15, 2007)

We've only been dating for 2 months, so that is why I was a little suprised. I think he saw that in my face when he gave me the key, and that is why he threw that comment in there.


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 15, 2007)

wow well 2 months is not a long time to get a key in my opinion. idk


----------

